# having problems with my 95' ford probe gt stereo hookup



## danob (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay so I just recently bought a 95' ford probe gt model and it came pretty much with the factory stereo I'm assuming now im upgrading the stereo to a more modern one that has the aux port and the USB port but sadly I have no idea what I'm doing and am broke so paying someone to do this for me is not an option I've never seen a wire job like this before and could use some help with the direct wiring of the speakers to the stereo now I had my stereo. Working like it would read a cd and what not but now it's not even reading the cd it just says protect anyone with knowledge I would appreciate the help want this done ASAP so I can start on the body work of the car and really put my dash or what ever back together really really confused and a Manuel isn't helping me much so I figured a car form would be best


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Having zero clue as to the radio you are trying to install. Pull the speaker and ID the color coding on its wires. Those same wired should be in the harness.

Match them up to the unit.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

You can simplify the install by purchasing a harness for that vehicle. The pin connector will snap into the oem connector. Match the wires with the radio wires using the diagram that comes with the harness and the diagram that came with the radio. Make sure all the connections are secure and taped or shrink tubed. If you use the oem harness, there will not be a need to wire the speakers direct.


----------



## danob (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks guys it ended up just being a connection error in a few wires sound system is working but appreciate the replies thanks


----------



## danob (Oct 17, 2014)

And as the the stereo brand it was a Kenwood lol


----------

